# Hilfe, alle Fische tot !



## Pegasus.KT (4. Juli 2010)

Vor 10 Jahren haben wir einen Garten genommen mit einem kleinen Becken für Fische, ca. 100L. Ich habe das sauber gemacht und mit Schwimmbadfarbe gestrichen, eine Solarpumpe angeschlossen und 5 kleine Goldfische reingesetzt. Über den Winter haben ich sie mit nach Hause genommen. 

Die Fische wurden größer und es wurde ein Fischteich aus dem Baumarkt gekauft, mit 800L. Natürlich dann auch ein paar Koi´s. Ich habe nie irgendwelche Zusätze oder einen speziellen Filter genommen. Über den Winter ging auch alles völlig problemlos.

Wir haben das Problem, das bei unser Garten neben einem Bach ist, der leider 1-2 mal im Jahr überläuft und der Garten auch schon 1m für Stunden unter Wasser stand. Ich musste dann jedes Mal das Becken ganz sauber machen.

Wegen diesem Hochwasser und weil die Koi´s zu groß für das Becken wurden habe ich ein Becken gebaut, welches ca. 0,8m in den Boden und weiter ca. 1,2m nach oben geht. Die Fische habe ich in unser Kinderplanschbecken für die Zeit des bauen ausquartiert.

Das neue Becken wurde mit Kalksandsteinen gemauert, verputz, Dichtschlämme aufgetragen und dann mit einer Schwimmbadfarbe gestrichen. Ich ließ es 14 Tage lang gut austrocknen habe es gut ausgespült und dann gefüllt.

Habe mir 2 Störs gekauft, die einen Tag reingesetzt und dann die anderen Fische dazu. Alles war bestens für einen Tag.

Am nächsten Tag ging die ganze Problematik los. Die Störs und ein Fische lagen auf dem Boden mit dem Bauch nach oben. Ich habe alle 3 rausgeholt und in einen Eimer getan. Nach 2-3 Stunden habe sie sich wieder erholt. Die anderen Fische haben dann 1 Tag später ebenso auf dem Boden gelegen.

Sofort habe ich alle Fische in das Kinderplanschbecken zurückgesetzt. Dort haben sie sich alle wieder erholt und waren dann wieder munter. Ich dachte mir es könne ja nur an der Schwimmbeckenfarbe liegen, obwohl ich die in dem ganz kleinen Becken auch immer hatte, jedoch ne andere Marke.

Ich habe dann das Becken erneut 10 Tage lüften lassen, mit Wasser 2 Tage stehen lassen, dann abgelassen und so weiter. 

Dann habe es wieder fertig gemacht und nur erst mal nur die Störs reingetan. Fast 2 Tage war es wunderbar und dann dachte ich mir es wäre alles OK und setzte wieder alle Fische rein. 2 Tage war alles soweit OK, nur sie fraßen nicht so wie sonst.

Gleichzeitig bin ich in eine große Tierhandlung gegangen habe das Problem ausführlich geschildert und man hat mir allerlei verkauft (was ich alles früher nie gebraucht habe) und sogar einen Kasten mit dem ich das Wasser auf alles prüfen kann. Ein bedenklicher Wert war der Ammoniakgehalt, der war zu hoch, bei 1mg/l. Also alles dagegen getan. Diesen Wert konnte ich immer nur für 1 Tage mit Zusatzmittel drücken dann war er wieder oben.

So habe ich die Fische wieder Kinderplanschbecken zurückgesetzt. Am nächsten Tag waren fast alle Fische tot. Nur die beiden Störs und 4 Goldfische nicht. 1 Stört starb 1 Tag später.

Ich weiß nicht woran das ganze lag. Die Schwimmbadfarbe ? laut Tierhandlung nein ! Oder wollten die mir nur die vielen sehr teuren Produkte verkaufen ? Ich weiß nicht wo der Fehler genau ist.

Ich habe vor die restlichen Fische (wenn sie überleben) erst mal in ein Aquarium zu lassen, die Schwimmbadfarbe abzuschleifen und dann das Becken zu Fliesen, vielleicht mit Bruchstein. Das braucht aber wieder viel Zeit und kostet auch viel Geld !

Ich bin mir aber so unsicher, wo 100% der Fehler lag/liegt und was ich tun soll. 
Für Hilfen wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## AMR (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

joa für __ störe ist das becken eindeutig viel zu klein.
und hast du eig. den teich beplanzt und gefiltert? denn das ist unerlässlich bei einem dicht besetzten fischteich.


----------



## Pegasus.KT (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

nun ein Filter war dran. Pflanzen haben die immer kaputt gemacht. Die kleinen __ Störe ? für das großen Becken zu klein ?

Aber das ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## ebo (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Hallo.
Wie das ist nicht dein Problem?
6000 Liter Teich, Kois und 2 __ Störe die ja nicht so klein bleiben sind sehr wohl dein Problem bzw es wird zu einem sehr großen Problem.

Wieviel Fische hast du aktuell, insbesondere was für Fische?
Womit filterst du und mit welchem Durchlauf?
Gruss
ebo


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Hallo (hier könnte dein Name stehen)

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Ich würde dir erst einmal unser/e Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge ans Herz legen 

Und:

Wenn die __ Störe auch jetzt noch klein sind, werden sie früher oder später für dich zu einem Problemfall werden (denn auch diese werden größer!).......... 


Dein Problem ist meiner Ansicht nach ganz klar der Nitritpeak und eine Ammoniakvergiftung!!!

Denn bevor man Fische in den Teich einziehen läßt, sollte man schon ein wenig (min.3 Wochen besser 6) warten, bis der Filter eingelaufen ist!!

Was für einen Filter hast du denn.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Hallo,
bei dir kommt wohl alles zusammen. Die Schwimmbadfarbe, kein eingelaufener Filter (darum Ammoniak), und bestimmt zu viel Futter.
Wenn du jetzt Fliesen verbaust bekommst du mit Sicherheit ein PH Problem durch den Kalk im Kleber.
Wie wäre es dann mir Flüssigfolie ? Die ist Lebensmittelecht und für die Fische kein Problem.


----------



## Pegasus.KT (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe jetzt fast 10 Jahre keine Probleme gehabt und habe nie irgendwas an Zusätzen oder mit den Werten gemacht........ es lief einfach super und sogar viele Junge.

Jetzt mit dem neuen Becken stimmt was nicht und ich glaube nicht, das es am Filter, Pflanzen oder ....... liegt. Ich denke mal die Farbe war der Grund, aber ich habe oder bekomme darauf keine Bestädigung, auch nicht vom Hersteller.

Was Flüssigfolie ist weiß ich nicht, muß ich noch mal nachlesen. Kann man die einfach drüber machen ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Hallo Thomas,

Du kannst den neuen doch gar nicht mit dem alten Teich vergleichen. Allein durch das neu Befüllen fängst Du bei Null an. Such mal das Stichwort Nitreatpeak.

Hinzu kommt, dass Du keine 08/15-Fische eingesetzt hast, sondern Tiere, die schon ein paar mehr Ansprüche an die Umgebungsbedingungen stellen.


----------



## ebo (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Wir rätseln hier doch eh rum.

Wir haben keinerlei genaue Angaben ausser 6000 Liter.
Da müsste ich ne Glaskugel haben.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

..die armen Fische  (mehr sag ich besser nicht)


----------



## Hagen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

hallo, 
wenn du jetzt noch kein problem bei denn stören siehst spätestens nach dem winter wirst du eines haben  mit 0,8 m wassertiefe . __ störe sind im winter so aktiv wie im sommer.
heist also füttern eisfrei halten etc. 

und  da sie keine winterruhe halten haben die kois genau so ein problem.

hört sich für mich auch so an als hättest du ein einen nitratpeak. 

ein teich ohne pflanzen   würde meiner meihnung nur funktionieren wenn du in mit allerlei technik vollstopfst

einen 100% fehler wirst du auch nicht finden.  es reichen schon ein paar kleine und das chaos ist perfekt.


----------



## heiko-rech (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Hallo,

wie Uwe bin ich der Meinung, dass hier einfach alle Faktoren zusammen dein Fischsterben verursacht haben. Dazu kommt noch der Stress durch mehrmaliges Umquartieren, welches die Fische zusätzlich geschwächt hat.

Sollte der Hersteller der farbe, nicht ausdrücklich versichern, dass diese für Fischteiche geeignet ist, solltest du in Zukunft die Finger davon lassen. Ob sich Flüssigfolie und die vorhandene Farbe vertragen, wird dir kaum jemand sagen können, es sei denn, du findest beim Farbenhersteller auch eine Flüssigfolie und kannst dort nachfragen. Kein Hersteller wird dir eine Garantie geben könnnen, ob ein Produkt eines anderen Herstellers zu seinem kompatibel ist. Das gilt auch für Fliesenkleber.




Pegasus.KT schrieb:


> Ich habe vor die restlichen Fische (wenn sie überleben) erst mal in ein Aquarium zu lassen, die Schwimmbadfarbe abzuschleifen und dann das Becken zu Fliesen, vielleicht mit Bruchstein. Das braucht aber wieder viel Zeit und kostet auch viel Geld !



Das halte ich für einen denkbar schlechten Plan. denn wenn die Fische längere Zeit im AQ überleben sollen, brauchst du auch ein entsprechend großes Becken. Ich denke unter 300L sollte das nicht sein. Kommt halt drauf an, wieviele Fische von welcher Größe wie lange in dem Becken bleiben sollen.

Das beste wäre meiner Meinung nach, du gibst die Fische in gute Hände, entweder verkaufen oder in Pflege geben. 

Dann hast du erst einmal Zeit dich mit dem Thema Teichbau zu beschäftigen und kannst eventuell einen Teich bauen, der für Koi und __ Störe geeignet ist. Für Störe sollte der Teich allerdings wirklich groß sein und entsprechende Rahmenbedingungen, wie keine Fadenalgen, Sandgrund etc. bieten. Es wird hier auch immer wieder davon abgeraten Koi und Störe zusammen zu halten.

Mein Vorschlag daher: Neustart mit Hilfe des Basiswissens und diesem Forum.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Hallo Thomas!

Auch hier aus Franzosenland ein 
Ich bin ja nicht neugierig, aber allen hier würde es weiterhelfen, wenn Du ein bisschen mehr Infos gibst. Am besten stellst Du ein paar Bilder ein, das hilft schon mal. Und über Deine Technik (Filterung), die Pflanzen usw. wären ein paar Infos sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Duquesa86 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*

Vielleicht kannst Du den Teich mit einer Folie auskleiden. Bevor Du die Fische zurück tust, würde ich eine Wasserprobe nehmen und bei einem Zoogeschäft testen lassen. Sicher ist sicher!

Alles Gute!


----------



## horstzittlau (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> ..die armen Fische  (mehr sag ich besser nicht)



wie wahr, wie wahr, horstzittlau


----------



## AMR (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, alle Fische tot !*



Pegasus.KT schrieb:


> nun ein Filter war dran. Pflanzen haben die immer kaputt gemacht. Die kleinen __ Störe ? für das großen Becken zu klein ?
> 
> Aber das ist nicht mein Problem.



oh doch


----------

